# dual express graphics andATITool dont mesh?



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the systen in specs and put an additional card in the extra PCI-e slot to run extended desktop. Everything is functioning, but when I try to use ATITool to OC it reads the card in the secondary? I have modded X850XT(pe and voltmod"thanks to infrared"),which is running main monitor. the other card is a stock X850XT.  Just wondering hoe to get ATITool to apply to the first card and not the seconary ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

boot to the 2nd card and then your going to have to flash your new clocks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2007)

I want to leave the second card stock.....and oc the first modded card which is the true X16 cuz the secondary runs X2      So to be simple it wont work like it used to with both cards in?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I want to leave the second card stock.....and oc the first modded card which is the true X16 cuz the secondary runs X2      So to be simple it wont work like it used to with both cards in?



i dont think so? ask w1z he wrote atiTool


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2007)

no prob I'll wait till he gets his opinion here b4 i yank the other card...lol

thx all the same cd...speedy too


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2007)

ok no need wiz i found it in the setting it must have been hiding on me....lol


----------

